# SS Connector



## Mike Kemble

I have searched high and low (pardon the pun) for this ship, in the virtual world it does not seem to exist. I wonder if it ever really existed at all.

THE FAMILY OF THE PAINTER Melissent, from Le Havre has recently found, in her papers, the enclosed drawing which we find intriguing. ss *Connector*, an articulated ship invented in England to avoid sinkings and to navigate rebounding the form of the swell. She is composed of four elements attached between them by enormous hinges. She was built in Blackwall around 1868. The inventor planned that each section may be separated to facilitate handling operations in the ports. 
As of now, we have not been able to find a book or magazine which makes reference to her. We are looking for any information on her. 
*JEAN CAHINGT*
Musee Maritime,


----------



## A.D.FROST

Mike Kemble said:


> I have searched high and low (pardon the pun) for this ship, in the virtual world it does not seem to exist. I wonder if it ever really existed at all.
> 
> THE FAMILY OF THE PAINTER Melissent, from Le Havre has recently found, in her papers, the enclosed drawing which we find intriguing. ss *Connector*, an articulated ship invented in England to avoid sinkings and to navigate rebounding the form of the swell. She is composed of four elements attached between them by enormous hinges. She was built in Blackwall around 1868. The inventor planned that each section may be separated to facilitate handling operations in the ports.
> As of now, we have not been able to find a book or magazine which makes reference to her. We are looking for any information on her.
> *JEAN CAHINGT*
> Musee Maritime,


----------



## Mike Kemble

so it did exist? I have a similar sketch but stern to bow. Thank you very much indeed.


----------



## Ann Scanlan

I've had this large print for many years after finding it in a charity shop. I have been suprised by the lack of information on the Web. Hope this print helps someone! Please excuse the reflections of light on the glass.


----------



## captainconfusion

Ann Scanlan said:


> I've had this large print for many years after finding it in a charity shop. I have been suprised by the lack of information on the Web. Hope this print helps someone! Please excuse the reflections of light on the glass.
> View attachment 692320


Interesting? maybe if you pay for research into the archives of the Royal Institution Of Naval Architects, and similarly the achieves of the Institute of Marine Engineers London, you may be lucky and obtain both confirmation, and the technical information you require, I would say positively these bodies of knowledge would have papers on this subject. Brunel the engineer may be involved , with his connection to the then relevant Woolwich ship building yard?? A complete shot in the dark!!! Good hunting!!!


----------



## Ann Scanlan

captainconfusion said:


> Interesting? maybe if you pay for research into the archives of the Royal Institution Of Naval Architects, and similarly the achieves of the Institute of Marine Engineers London, you may be lucky and obtain both confirmation, and the technical information you require, I would say positively these bodies of knowledge would have papers on this subject. Brunel the engineer may be involved , with his connection to the then relevant Woolwich ship building yard?? A complete shot in the dark!!! Good hunting!!!


Thank you for your suggestions.


----------

